

Ask HN: Interviews and Offers Help Needed - chandrew

Hi HN,<p>Currently, I have an offer which I&#x27;ll probably have to get back to them within a week. I&#x27;m also interviewing with another company but I have to finish some coding challenges (1 small application, 3 puzzle programs). I&#x27;m not sure if I can make it through the challenges and interview process and then offer by the time I need to get back with the other employer. Any advice?<p>Thanks.
======
gamechangr
TAKE THE FIRST OFFER.

What you could do is tell the "Code Challenge" company that you will be
accepting another offer and wanted to know if they would make "an exception"
by letting you skip the challenge. Then if the "code challenge" company
doesn't offer a substantial increase...go with the first company. If it's
close, make sure to go with the company WITHOUT the challenge.

------
JoeAltmaier
Depends on your experience and on the offer. A code challenge is just a first
filter; it doesn't mean the company will make an offer. Probably not worth
putting yourself through that for maybe nothing.

------
smt88
Take the offer you have. Don't work for a company that makes you do coding
challenges.

